# Rabbit recipes!! (salads for rabbits)



## loppybun (Dec 26, 2014)

So I thought after all of out Christmas dinners yesterday we could be a little kind to out buns and make them big meals. I found this recipe on the Internet and thought that I would share it with you. Pease share your bunny meals.


Bunny Salad List

Rabbits should get two fresh salads a day. Every day, a rabbit should get a mix of at least 3 to 5 different greens or veggies. Use the Bunny Salad List as a guide. And be sure to check out the other dietary tips at the bottom of the list.

Basicsone or two of these can be the foundation of a rabbit's salad:

Romaine
Red leaf lettuce
Green leaf lettuce
Butter or Boston lettuce
Spring mix of greens
1 or 2 small chunks of carrot a day

Plusadd a few other things:

Arugula or Rocket
Basil
Beet greensgreen leaves on the top, not beets themselves
Carrot greens 
Cilantro
Dandelion greensno pesticides
Dill 
Endive
Escarole
Fennel, chopped finely 
Kaleuse sparingly, if at allhigh in calcium
Mint
Mustard greensuse sparingly, if at allhigh in calcium 
Parsley
Radicchio
Radish greens
Sage
Sorrel 
Spinachuse sparingly, if at allhigh in calcium
Watercress

Never feed your rabbit iceberg lettuce (no nutritional value), nuts, crackers, chocolate, seeds, pre-packaged "rabbit treats" from pet stores like yogurt drops, beans, potatoes, corn.

Pellets can be optional in a rabbit's diet; if given, pellets should be doled out in "treat-size" amounts, like 1/8 or teaspoon once or twice a day. Unless your rabbit needs to gain weight, never use alfalfa-based pelletsuse only timothy-based pellets like Oxbow's Bunny Basics/T.

Never use "fiesta" style mixes of pellets or any pellet brand that includes seeds, nuts, or dried fruit or vegetables. These can cause fatal blockages.
For more information, check out the Food Pyramid for Adult Rabbits (PDF file) or go to the Chicago Exotics web site.


----------

